# Expressway Cars



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Has anyone here had any experience of Expressway Cars in Bishopbriggs. 
Spotted a car on Autotrader they are selling but don't know anything about them.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Friend of mine, young girl, bought a nice wee Suzuki Swift from them. She never had any problems with the sale or service they gave.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I know where they are and always thought it lookd quite a professional outfit. They stock some very nice cars too.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A guy on the BMW site bought a BMW 335d coupe which turned out to be an absolute lemon. 

It was absolutely riddled with serious running problems and accident damage. 

He bought it from Arnold Clark for an absolute bargain price suggesting they knew the car wasn't 100%. 

The car was a nightmare and after thousands of pounds of repairs the car was no better. It ended up Arnold Clark refunded the buyer. 

The car then turned up at expressway cars months later with mileage the same as it was when the guy bought it from Arnold Clark. 

It was also at full book price some £3500 more than it was sold for months before. 

Not sure how much expressway knew about the car and how they acquired it.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

lol never trust any car dealers ever.simple.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Kerr said:


> A guy on the BMW site bought a BMW 335d coupe which turned out to be an absolute lemon.
> 
> It was absolutely riddled with serious running problems and accident damage.
> 
> ...


AC don't sell direct to the trade, so unless they retailed it again and the new buyer traded it in to Expressway, then it's come to them via an auction...


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

yip they'll have bought at auction.
Never had any dealings but expressway been around years which is a good thing.

Eyes open, proper inspection youve as good a chance of a good one as anywhere.

What kind of car is it?


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Ended up at AC  picked myself up a nice one owner Golf gt tdi and have to say got myself a good deal. 
Just need to wait for a nice day to get it polished and waxed up:detailer:


----------

